# Yum!~Maltipoo Food?



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

I am going to be a a Maltipoo owner soon, and I would like to ask you if any of you recommend Wellness Small Breed Puppy Formula. I read all the ingredients and the guaranteed analysis, which looks good, but just seeing if there are any "hidden ingredients, (like Blue Buffalo is having now)" or another Dog Brand food that you recommend...Thanks!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine have been on wellness since they were puppies - no hidden ingredients as far as I've heard.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are on Fromm.They love it, and do well on it


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I fed it to my dog for his first year and he liked it. Just don't make any drastic changes when you first get him. If you don't want to feed what the breeder is feeding just make a gradual change over. I originally fed what he was use to then slowly changed him over.

Be sure and post pictures of your new baby and good luck.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have four and like to keep them all on the same food. I originally had them on Acana Grasslands and then switched them to raw. They loved the raw but with four I found it tooooooo expensive so I switched them back to the Acana. I have one that has IBS and the vet suggested I switch her to Wellness Simple Solutions. Well, I did, I switch all four to it and they love it and are doing very well with it. They even poop (sorry) less. I say that Wellness is a good food, so go for it. Of course, your new little one will have the final say.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I feed Bella Wellness and she loves it! Nice poop (sorry tmi), and it helped with her tearing.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I feed Fromm Four Star Grain free, but use the Wellness 95% meat as a topper. If ever I feel the need to switch from Fromm, I'll switch to Wellness. If you haven't been told. Chewy.com is an awesome place to get food if you can't find it local to you. They offer an auto refill program with free shipping. So every 3 months, they ship you what you need. They email you before hand to let you know it coming in a few days and you can alter your order at any time before it ships and you can press a button to have it ship early if you find you need it like I just did, it was expected to ship August 5th, but I am almost out and wanted it a few days early so I had them go ahead and ship it. Also if you have any doubt you can use http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/ you can look up any food by brand / wet/dry etc and they give you a rating and what is good or bad about it.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley is doing so well on Wellness Puppy (Yellow Bag) (dry). We went through 3 different kinds of kibble before I found a "match"

Diamond Puppy Food - From the breeder, I didn't care for it and it's sold at Tractor Supply and there isn't one in my area. 
Buffalo Blue Puppy - He did ok..
Bluffalo Wilderness Puppy - Huge fail, (TMI soft serve poos, upset tummy) 

He probably would of been fine with Buffalo Blue puppy, it was my fault for believing the Buffalo rep in store who told me that he would be fine on Wilderness if he was already on Buffalo if I did a transition. The store was out of Buffalo Puppy.

The biggest lesson that I learned is to do any transitions SLOWLY.. Also each pup is different, I leaned towards Blue because my cousins JRT THRIVED on it (I ended up raising that pup), so I assumed it would be great for Bentley, not the case.

Bentley was so not food motivated, the only treats he liked were Wellness Puppy Training treats. (They come in a small pouch and they are usually by the Wellness food not with Treats or training treats.) They are small (I break in half), soft (good for training). 

He's not as picky anymore, he's cautious with new things but he'll eat anything now.


----------

